# Norwegian: Burden of proof



## larica

Hi. I`m just beggining to learn Norwegian. I need help translating the expression "burden of proof" into Norwegian.

Thank You

p.s.: Sorry for my bad English. It´s not my native language.


----------



## Grefsen

larica said:


> Hi. I`m just beggining to learn Norwegian. I need help translating the expression "burden of proof" into Norwegian.
> 
> Thank You
> 
> p.s.: Sorry for my bad English. It´s not my native language.



Hello *larica* and welcome to the Nordic Forum.   

There is absolutely no need at all for you to apologize for your English.  There was only one small error that you made spelling the word *beginning*, but that is a word that many native  English speakers have been known to misspell as well.  

As far as translating "burden of proof" goes, since I'm a Norwegian-American born and raised in California I think it would be best for me to defer to some of the very helpful native speaking Norwegians who frequent this forum.  

For fun, since I was just being critical of online translators in another thread in this forum, I'll go ahead and post what the translator gave me for "burden of proof" and see how close it ends up being to the actual translation that our Norwegian friends recommend:

*lasten av bevis *


----------



## larica

Thank You very much Grefsen.


----------



## Grefsen

larica said:


> Thank You very much Grefsen.



You're very welcome *larica*.  

However, I would strongly advise you to wait until you get feedback from at least one of the native speaking Norwegians who posts here before you go with what an online translator has provided as a translation for "burden of proof." 

For what it is worth, I just put *lasten av bevis *into the Norwegian to English version of the *InterTran *translator and ended up with "burden at advice."


----------



## Myha

Burden of proof - bevisbyrde

Proof - bevis
burden - byrde

and then there's us Norwegians and our tendencies to stick every word together to create a new (and longer) one 

Not a very used Norwegian expression, at least not in regular spoken language. If you watch news broadcasts or read newspapers you'll come across it though. 

Good luck learning Norwegian!


----------



## larica

Myha said:


> Burden of proof - bevisbyrde
> 
> Proof - bevis
> burden - byrde
> 
> and then there's us Norwegians and our tendencies to stick every word together to create a new (and longer) one
> 
> Not a very used Norwegian expression, at least not in regular spoken language. If you watch news broadcasts or read newspapers you'll come across it though.
> 
> Good luck learning Norwegian!


 
Thank you Myha.
I wanted to translate that particular expression for professional reasons.
Do You know any legal dictionary "English-Norwegian" for sale or online?
Unfortunately, I can`t find any "Portuguese-Norwegian" dictionaries, let alone legal ones.
Once again, thank You both.


----------



## Myha

Perhaps Grefsen can help you better there... I know good ones for translating to English, but not so much the other way... I have seen mini dictionaries with Portuguese-Norwegian/Norwegian-Portuguese... that should be possible to get...
 This one right here says it's meant for both Norwegian and Portuguese users. It's a pocket dictionary though, so it's small, but it's a start  I have good experiences with that type of dictionary...


----------



## Pteppic

Well, there's this Portugese-Norwegian dictionary - it does list bevisbyrde under ónus, with the (jur.) marker (I'm in the humanities library of the University of Oslo). The Norwegian-Portugese dictionary I found translated "bevisbyrde" as "ónus da prova".

As for legal English-Norwegian dictionaries, I've found this one.


----------



## Grefsen

Pteppic said:


> As for legal English-Norwegian dictionaries, I've found this one.



*Tusen takk* for posting this link *Pteppic*.   This was a good find.


----------



## Grefsen

Myha said:


> Perhaps Grefsen can help you better there... I know good ones for translating to English, but not so much the other way...



My favorite online *ordbok *for translating English into Norwegian and Norwegian into English is *TriTrans*:

http://www.tritrans.net/index.html

What is especially nice for me since I live so close to Mexico is that at the same time it provides the English into Norwegian and Norwegian into English translations, the Spanish translations are provided as an added bonus.    

My favorite *Engelsk-Norsk* & *Norsk-Eengelsk ordbøker* are the *Kunnskapsforlagets Blå ordbøker *that I bought many years ago at the University of Oslo Bookstore.


----------



## larica

Mange Takk Pteppic. In fact "burden of proof" is "ónus da prova" in Portuguese.


----------

